# New Basketball coach for NJIT Women's basketball team



## EastSide Fan (Dec 2, 2007)

NJIT just got a new women's basketball team assistant coach (Frozena Jerro). 

Frozena Jerro was formerly the head coach of Cal State Northridge and most recently was assistant coach of UNLV. 

For those interested....check it out here: http://www.njithighlanders.com/news/2009/6/11/WBB_0611092044.aspx .


----------

